# Testing network card in Tivo ??



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I have just purchased a second tivo which comes with a TurboNet network card.

I've no idea how to test that this is working? - I have tested the modem by doing a test call, and that works OK.

Anyone know how I can test the network card ?

I have plugged it into my router, and I am not getting a status light.

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Anyone got any ideas ??  

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

I've just bought a 2nd hand Tivo that has a Cachecard in & I didn't have a clue how to use it either, but I got there in the end.

The person I bought my Tivo from did not know the IP address of the Tivo so I downloaded the drivers from here http://www.silicondust.com/forum/index.php
ad reinstalled them this allowed me to set my own IP address which I entered in my routers setup to allow access.

You could also try a program such as [email protected] which will scan your network and tell you the IP addresses of any connected devices.

I'm sure someone will come along soon with some good advice but for now it would be worth reading any info on the Silicondust forums & install the latest drivers for your Turbonet card, also search this forum there is loads of info here if you take a little time to search.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

nbaker said:


> The person I bought my Tivo from did not know the IP address of the Tivo so I downloaded the drivers from silicondust


Hi,

Thank you very much for your reply.

I have spent most of the afternoon/evening searching the forums, and I couldn't seem to find what I was looking for.

I've had a look on silicondust, and it keeps mentioning the Tivo v3 software, which we don't have here in the UK ??

My main concern is the light on my router doesn't seem to light-up when the tivo is plugged in - regardless of thr IP address, it should still show the link light ?

With my modem working, I'm just wondering it it hasn't been enabled. - Isn't it usually the choice of modem or network card ?

When I received it, it started the 'initial setup' procedure - I think he may have done a 'factory reset'. Anyone know if this would have lost the settings/software for the network card ?

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## winks2 (Apr 28, 2006)

This is my first help post reply, but i believe if you go in to phone and network settings, and change your connection status to network, then you should be able to test your network connection.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

The choice of Modem or Network is set when installing the drivers.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

winks2 said:


> This is my first help post reply, but i believe if you go in to phone and network settings, and change your connection status to network, then you should be able to test your network connection.


Hi winks2,

Thanks for your reply.

I've had another look, and cannot see that option. I went into the setup page, then phone connection, but can only see dial prefixes, call waiting prefix, etc. There is no mention of network ??

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

nbaker said:


> The choice of Modem or Network is set when installing the drivers.


It sounds like I may need to reinstall the drivers, but I don't want to spoil anything ? - Is there an easy way to check if the drivers are already installed ?

Any idea if doing a 'factory reset' would lose these ?

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Are you sure your cabling to the router is good?

If the network card has power, even if it is configured to the incorrect IP/subnet settings it should illuminate the LED.

I'm not sure if its possible to disable turbonet cards... I'm sure someone on here will have the answer for you.

HTH

Simon


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

simon said:


> Are you sure your cabling to the router is good?
> 
> If the network card has power, even if it is configured to the incorrect IP/subnet settings it should illuminate the LED.


Hi Simon,

Thanks for your reply.

Although it was a simple solution, changing the cabling to the card has got me one step closer. The LED is *now* illuminated on both the router and the card itself. :up:

Now I just need to find out what address the card has been given.

Any ideas on a quick way to do this ??

Thanks again,
Daniel


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Excellent! That means you have a link. Did you try the ip finding tools mentioned earlier in the thread?

Finding the current IP address may be tricky (I am not an expert)

What ip address range do you use at home? If you use the default 192.168.0.* range then and your tivo has been configured to that range. This is most likely, but not guarinteed, for example I run 192.168.2.* in my home (for VPN routing reasons).

Keep us updated,

Simon.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Simon for your reply.

Yes, I am running [email protected] at the moment to try and find it. My network is in the range 10.0.0.0, but as the default seems to be 192.168, I have changed my own network to this range. I am now scanning the range 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.254.

It is currently 27% through this, but has only found the router and my PC so far.

My router isn't listing it as a connected device either 

Thanks again for your help,
Daniel


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok, I've just talked to an IP savvy friend. 

Hist best recommendation is to disconnect your router from the internet, and set its subnet mask to 0.0.0.0, which means it will route all ips locally. Your router should list the IP address in its routing table.

Also you could check the routing table first for MAC addresses too.

Another option is to run a packet sniffer on your network, and turn on the TiVo, there is a chance that it will broadcast its IP address.

S.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Another option from http://www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Q_21834582.html

"Down load ethereal or another packet sniffer
Put the device in question and the computer running ethereal on a hub.
Don't connect the hub to your network
all the traffic you see in ethereal will be from the computer running ethereal and the device in question"


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks - Just downloading Ethereal now - Going to give that a try.

I only have my broadband router, so will see if it picks up any broadcasts, etc from the Tivo.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Unfortunately Ethereal didn't pick up anything at all from the Tivo - I restarted it a couple of times to see if it sent a broadcast, but nothing showed up at all. 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I changed the network mask on the router to 0.0.0.0, but unfortunately since doing this I have been unable to access the router itself, so have had to do a reset on it, and put it back as it was.

There are no other MAC addresses showing in the table on the router.

 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

djb2002 said:


> Unfortunately Ethereal didn't pick up anything at all from the Tivo - I restarted it a couple of times to see if it sent a broadcast, but nothing showed up at all.
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


 Do you have a spare hub? Or a crossover cable? (not a switch or router)

The router + etherreal will probably not play nice, you need to eliminate "routing" from the equation

Other than that I have no idea.

The only other solution is to take the drive out of the TiVo and boot from one of the TiVo linux disks, and make changes there

Hope you get it sorted

S,.


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

If the Tivo has been set up to use a static IP that is different than the range of your IP list on your router, it might have status lights on, but not actually be connected, hence you not being able to find it. (I had the same problem)

The best bet is to either re-install the drivers, or im sure you can plug your hard drive into your pc and use the linux boot disk thing, and use joe editor to edit the file that contains the info about the IP address etc...
Im not sure which file it actually is that contains this info, as I have slept since then, but im sure somebody else on here can help out...

the task of using the command line linux thing on a computer for me was very daunting and quite complicated to understand at first, but after reading a few guides, i got the hang of it quite easily


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

simon said:


> Do you have a spare hub? Or a crossover cable? (not a switch or router)


I've managed to borrow a hub, but unfortunately it didn't pick anything up.

It only showed multicast traffic from my PC, nothing from the Tivo


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

20039700 said:


> The best bet is to either re-install the drivers, or im sure you can plug your hard drive into your pc and use the linux boot disk thing, and use joe editor to edit the file that contains the info about the IP address etc...
> Im not sure which file it actually is that contains this info, as I have slept since then, but im sure somebody else on here can help out...


Sounds very daunting 

Would a re-install just be the same as the standard instructions for installing for the first time ?

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

read my comment above, it really does sound like that to me


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeh a re-install would be exactly the same as a new install,

check out http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/ his instructions are very useful and accurate, I would suggest using the instructions for the sirnet card,very similar to turbonet.

the only difference with a re-install you might get a prompt or two asking if you wish to overwrite files


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks - I'll try and find some instructions and give that a go.

The machine I have actually has 2 drives. Any idea which drive the settings would be on ??

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

On that note, I havent got a clue really, I have only ever used a Tivo with 1 drive, I would assume it is on the drive on the right, the one closest to the edge, as that is set as the master drive!

these forums are great, but the resources are not always there and for n00bs to the scene it become exceptionally frustrating, and difficult to find information, when I get a bit more into doing things, I will start a website and post my findings and stuff, aimed at n00bs!


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks 20039700 - I've just had a quick look at the steveconrad and can see instructions for the 'Cache Card' - Would these be the same instructions ??

Anyone else know for certain regarding the 2 hard drives?

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

20039700 said:


> On that note, I havent got a clue really, I have only ever used a Tivo with 1 drive, I would assume it is on the drive on the right, the one closest to the edge, as that is set as the master drive!
> 
> these forums are great, but the resources are not always there and for n00bs to the scene it become exceptionally frustrating, and difficult to find information, when I get a bit more into doing things, I will start a website and post my findings and stuff, aimed at n00bs!


See, I partially agree with you there. I think Steve Conrads Upgrade Diaries are great.

Things are a little hard to find sometimes, but I've recently managed to upgrade the drive in my TiVo, and all switch from using SCART RGB out to native Component out, all through info on these forums.

If you want to see poor documentation, and hard to follow for n00bs, install softmod your xbox and install xbmc on it.

Simon


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeh looking at them, the cachecard instructions might be better than the airnet ones

the drivers you need are here http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=995

but follow the instructions on steve conrads site, but use the drivers downloaded from above rather than the ones from the link on his site, you will need to download the TiVo linux boot thing, there is a link on his site

DO NOT let your PC boot into windows when you plug your drive in, it can wreck the data.
Put the drive on the second IDE channel (IDE1) on your PC, set it as master (should already be set as master), but your CD-ROM drive as SLAVE on the second IDE channel (IDE1).
I generally unplug my normal pc hard drive totally when I am editing my tivo drive, just in case


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

I actually managed to hack my xbox quite easily, there were loads of tools that partitioned and prepared a new hard drive for you, without you having to do much, and I got XBMC running very well, and several other little things running on there


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

20039700 said:


> I actually managed to hack my xbox quite easily, there were loads of tools that partitioned and prepared a new hard drive for you, without you having to do much, and I got XBMC running very well, and several other little things running on there


 I have found tools since that make the process easier, I just think that this TiVo uk forum is a goldmine for information, whereas the XBOX forums are a mish-mash of bad/good information and there are loads of n00bs asking bad questions, and it's hard to discern the good information from the flames.

If I was doing XBMC again I would just use slayers disk....

Simon


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeh slayers disk was a great find!

but as regards these forums, they are great, wel they were better before they archived ecverything!, which bugs me, its like having to visit 3 forumsa to find things, and the fact that alot of stuff is scattered, and alot of the info that people provide is somtimes useless unless u have a degree in programming

but i agree about the xbox forums, they arent the best


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

these people who still use tivo as it was sold, and just use xbox for gaming!

I got my tivo set up with tivoweb etc..

my xbox has XBMC and is networked through my router, the drives on my laptop both internal and external are shared on my local network, so i can watch my videos that are store don my hard drives through my xbox, its brilliant


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I think I'll go for it and give this a go.

Anyone know for certain that it only needs doing to the one drive? - Right hand side master ?

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Is not the TiVo's IP address in the TVLOG log file which can be browsed by enabling backdoors followed by clear-enter-clear-enter-green thumb ?

The first "phone call" after a reboot contains the IP address. I have:-


```
May 11 21:22:46 (none) tcphonehome[128]: Command output:
 inet addr:192.168.[B]xxx.xxx[/B] Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
```
(my xxx.xxx) for my IP address.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Ian_m said:


> Is not the TiVo's IP address in the TVLOG log file which can be browsed by enabling backdoors followed by clear-enter-clear-enter-green thumb ?
> 
> The first "phone call" after a reboot contains the IP address. I have:-
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I've done a quick search, but cannot find out how to 'enable backdoors' before entering that key sequence.

Any ideas ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

A google thows up:

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/139635.html

Rgds,

R.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks.

I've enabled the 'backdoor' by doing the B D 2 5 thumbs up, and got the message 'Backdoor Enabled'.

I then pressed CLEAR-ENTER-CLEAR-ENTER-Green Thumbs up, but after pressing the last enter, I got the 3 blings....

Sorry if this sounds silly, but what do I now press to see the network information (like you previously quoted) ?

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

It's just Clear-Enter-Clear-Thumbs Up

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090 this page gives a comprehensive list of the codes avavilable.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> It's just Clear-Enter-Clear-Thumbs Up
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090 this page gives a comprehensive list of the codes avavilable.
> 
> ...


Should the details then be displayed straight away on the TV screen ?

Thanks again
Daniel


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

I think it will show you the logs available to view, you will need to select the log named earlier in the thread and then scroll down to find the lines about the network.

From the thread I referenced you to above:

C-E-C Thumbs-Up - Will allow you to access the TiVo's log files on your TV screen. Page up and page down allow you to move through the log information and the right arrow you to move through the log files. Use the left arrow key to get back out to the normal TiVo menus. Thumbs up and Thumbs down will take you to the top of bottom of whatever log is on screen.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks again for your help.

I have looked through each of the log files now, and I can't see any line that mentions 'inet addr' - I can see when it tried to dialup using the 0808 number.

Any other ideas ?

Thanks again,
Daniel


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Logs rotate daily - try straight after the box has rebooted.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Logs rotate daily - try straight after the box has rebooted.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> R.


I tried putting it into Standby, disconnecting the power, and then reconnecting, but there didn't seem to be any mention of the network card 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

doesnt sound like the drivers are installed then!

just go through the install!


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

I went through installing the drivers, which was a lot easy than I had expected.

All I had to do was set the IP address, mask and gateway, and after putting the drive back in Tivo, everything seems OK 

It is running Tivo Web Plus v1.0 and also Tivo Web v1.9.4.

I was getting errors when trying to view program information on the 'Plus' version, so there was an option in the menu to switch to 'Tivo Web'.

Does anyone know if v1.9.4 is the most current version available ?

Thanks again to everyone who has suggested things to try - I wouldn't have known where to start otherwise.

Thank you !!

Daniel


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeh 1.9.4 is the latest version as far as I know.

Te TivoWeb plus seems to work better and be aimed at the US Tivos, i just need to get some more mem for my cachecard and hopefully i will be laughing, got a 265mb stick in it at the momeny, and its still running really slow and also seems to be failing daily calls 

Im sure i will get it sorted soon


----------

